
Report form the VMware GPL court hearing - davexunit
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/blog/20160225-vmware-gpl/
======
chei0aiV
The TL;DR from the end of the post:

There are actually not that many facts that are disputed between both sides,
except the questions on

    
    
        does Christoph hold sufficient rights on the code to bring forward the legal case?
        are vmkernel and vmklinux one work or two separate works?

